# Sgt Harker.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

This is the upcoming Sergeant Harker mini.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Quality isn't the best is it? Looks quite cool though, well designed heavey bolter.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it's just a scan of a WD magazine. No doubt better pics will present them selves soon enough.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

where di the pic come from?


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

hope his out soon, the model i made does not seem to catch it the figure the same as this model!!


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Medic Marine said:


> where di the pic come from?


It in the ne White Dward due out this week coming. It in a article about Imperial Guard tactic.

I think the model cool & can't wait to convert him into a IW. Remember the day of issue 202 :biggrin:

IP


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

heh, he almost looks tough enough to be a space wolf scout, add some fur on him and he should fit in well, but i'll wait and see if we get new scout boxes/blisters with the puppy release


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow that looks good, even better than the last chancer with heavy bolter I'm currently using for Harker.

MVL.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks a bit like a Goliath heavy pimped with a heavy bolter.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice model-mostly like the detail of Payback


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

"Spot the mini" would have been a great Monty Python skit. Instead of WD, they'd probably have used women's magazines and travel brochures.

Silliness aside, if that mini shows up someplace, I'd love to have it... even if it would be my only guard model.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

hes a mean lookin fucker. im using cadians for my entire force and i still think i must include the model. it looks better than the one im usign with the SM scout heavybolter right now


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Harker with a few tweaks can be the coolest Necromunda model in your crew :biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

How very cool is he? Who is the sculptor?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Syph said:


> How very cool is he? Who is the sculptor?


I'll see if I can find out but someone else may know in the meantime.

I hate that they stopped crediting sculptors.


----------



## Vahouth (Jul 23, 2009)

:shok:He looks taller than a Space marine!
The detail is very nice though..


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Wolfgang_Molder said:


> heh, he almost looks tough enough to be a space wolf scout, add some fur on him and he should fit in well,


Hmmm... interesting idea.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Tried their best to get the arnie look into the catachans again haven't they?


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i wanna give hima GS afro painted carrot top orange of course


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

that is a very nice model. Shame It'd be very hard for me to get him into my army. Damn armoured units. still if they start doing all the models that good they will be going back to the good days


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

CoNnZ said:


> Tried their best to get the arnie look into the catachans again haven't they?


They've always been a Vietnam/Predator homage. That's a great figuer. Have a couple of them one for Catachans, one for Necromunda.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Bingo! That is what I thought. Thanks for confirming this.:mrgreen:


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice model. Not how I imagined him but oh well. I like him!


----------

